

We Wrote a YC Application for Mattermark, Here’s What It Said - dmor
http://mattermark.com/we-wrote-a-yc-application-for-mattermark-heres-what-it-said/

======
abracar
Thanks for sharing this. When you say you "didn’t end up going through the
program again," do you mean you were accepted again but decided not to
participate?

